# Big change for our Vizsla



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Our little girl is going to get a big change in her life next week. We picked up Ziva when she was seven weeks old. The next week our daughter and son-in-law moved in with us when he got out of the Marine Corps. Nine months later, and they are moving to their new home about twenty minutes away. Anyone else experience something similar. Am I worrying about nothing or do you think she is going to be upset. The son in law plays with her constantly and is always teaching her a new trick. Any hints or past experiences would really be appreciated.


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

This isn't exactly the same but my husband goes away for several months at a time. I am pretty sure merc notices and misses him but he does OK. For example the only time Merc has ever gotten on our bed was one time when we had a 3am trip to the airport. I think Merc thought that showers in the middle of the night indicated that something was wrong and crawled onto the bed (on top of me so that I couldn't move I might add). He has never tried to do this again. He does however look for my husband for the first few days he is away, when I get home and let Merc into the house he does laps looking around and in the mornings when I get up he goes into the bedroom and checks out the bed then checks out the bathroom. This behavior only goes on for a few days and then he seems to accept it. And when he comes home again Merc is quite happy to see him and things go back how to they were.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is I think Ziva will probably miss your daughter and son in law, and she might act a bit odd for a little while, but she will get used to it and as they arent going too far away I'm assuming you will still see them and I'm sure Ziva will be happy to see them again too. The key to making it easy for her is probably just to act like nothing is different.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I think it would also be helpful if you could pick-up some of the playtime. You may not be able to play as much as your SIL, but it may help ease the adjustment to make sure Ziva still gets playful interaction & learn a new trick once in a while. I'm sure y'all will do well. Most dogs do better than people ;D


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

We went through this last October. My brother-in-law and his girlfriend were living with us when we got Pacer, at 8 wks. They both played with him every day and the girlfriend even taught him some tricks. My husband and I are teachers and since Pacer was only 4 mths. old when we went back to work, my brother-in-law would take him on a mid-day walk every day, or just let him out and play with him while we were at work (don't know what we would've done without him). My brother-in-law got a new job and the commute was too far, so they moved out in October. They now live about 30 min. away, but come over to visit often. Honestly, I think it was a bigger adjustment for them than it was for Pacer!! At first, he kept going in their old room checking to see if they were there, but we picked up the play and teaching him new tricks and he did just fine. He still loves when they come to visit and I think is slightly partial to my brother-in-law. Your pup will be fine! It is just an even bigger time commitment for us now because we have to play with him, give him a lot more attention than before. You can do it!!!


----------



## Ro-Ro (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow, your situation was identical. Thanks for the input everyone.


----------

